# مشرف جديد وتغييرات بسيطة



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2014)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم​ 
الأحبة في المسيح،
يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام ‏*kawasaki* لأسرة الإدارة في منتديات الكنيسة. 
الأخ *kawasaki* له خبرة في عالم الجوالات وأنضم كمشرف على *قسم الجوالات* ليساعد بحسب خبرته في هذا المجال.

بالنسبة لأقسام منتدى الكمبيوتر فقد تم إزالة ضرورة المصادقة على المواضيع للأعضاء المميزين فما فوق. بذلك سيكون بإستطاعتكم كتابة المواضيع دون إنتظار مصادقة الإدارة عليها.

سلام المسيـح
إدارة منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك الاشراف 
يا كوزاكي 
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)

الف مبرووووك الاشراف 
 ‏*kawasaki*
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## soul & life (26 يونيو 2014)

مليوووون مبروك يا كواساكى اختيار موفق جدااا
الرب يعوض  تعبكم ويبارك فى خدمتكم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 يونيو 2014)

*الف مبروك الاشراف
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 يونيو 2014)

مبروك الأشراف أخى كوساكى ..
أختيار موفق أستاذنا ماى روك ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2014)

​مبروك يا ساكى اﻻشراف 
ومن تقدم لتقدم لمنتدانا الغالى


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك يا غالى 
على الترقيه 





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2014)

مبررررررررررررروك بس الاسم صعب عليا

المهم ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (26 يونيو 2014)

*الف مبروك أخي الحبيب الاشراف*
_* ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعوض تعب محبتك*_
*ومن تميز لتميز ونجاح بالخدمة ويارب دائماً آمين* ​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (26 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك الترقيه كاوساكي


----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2014)

دى ميرنا سرها باتع بقى
فية تنشيط اهو وانضمام اشخاص  مميزين للاشراف
الف مبرررروك


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك يا كوازاكي
القسم مفصل عليك وتستحق تكون مشرفه بجدارة.
صلواتنا للرب أن يبارك خدمتك ويتمجد اسمه القدوس في أعمالك.


----------



## BITAR (27 يونيو 2014)

*الف مبروك الاشراف *​


----------



## روزا فكري (27 يونيو 2014)

خبر حلو خالص
مبروووووووك ياساكي
تستحقها فعلا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2014)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك الاشراف 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2014)

الأخ الحبيب *kawasaki* المحبوب من الله والقديسين، حينما يتعب الإنسان من أجل الآخرين، فأن تعبه عادةً يصدر من اشتعال قلبه من محبة الله، وحينما يُخلِص في عمله ويتقنه ويقدمه في صورة خدمة للآخرين، فأن الفرح السماوي يغمر قلبه لأنه بيخدم الاسم الحسن الذي دُعيَّ عليه، فتتحقق فيه صورة مسيح القيامة والحياة الذي أتى لا ليُخدم بل ليَخدم، لذلك أطلب من الله بربنا يسوع في الروح القدس أن يهبك قوة الخدمة في المحبة بقداسة في طهارة ونقاوة قلب، ليشع الله فيك نوره لينجذب الكل إليه بسبب خدمة المحبة التي تقدمها فتصير لتمجيد اسمه العظيم الحلو آمين​


----------



## اليعازر (27 يونيو 2014)

ألف مبروك اﻻشراف.
الرب يبارك خدمتك.
.


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 يونيو 2014)

مبروك ساكي باشا

بجد انت كدة في مكانك المظبوت

مبرووووووووووووك :flowers:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2014)

مبروك يا كاواساكى​


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> دى ميرنا سرها باتع بقى
> فية تنشيط اهو وانضمام اشخاص  مميزين للاشراف
> الف مبرررروك


مش قلتلك هتتفاجىء :smil15:

مبروك يا كوكو الاصفر :t17:


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2014)

*مبروك الاشراف ياباشا 
شوفلى موبايل اشتريه يكون ب الف جنيه 
بس يكون سامسونج S3
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 يونيو 2014)

*الف مبروك يا كوازاكي الاشراف
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> مش قلتلك هتتفاجىء :smil15:
> 
> مبروك يا كوكو الاصفر :t17:[/QUOTE
> ولا اى اندهاش هههه
> على فكرةتنشيط المنتدى هيرجع قوى برجوع القسم الاسلامى للعلن


----------



## peace_86 (27 يونيو 2014)

*ألف مبرووووووووووووك يا وائل ..

أنا اصلاً أول ماشفت العنوان على طول وجهت عينيا لإسم عضويتي أشوفها أصفرت ولا لسه هههه ..

ألف مبروك يا صديقي وتستاهل كل خير .. وجيت في وقتك لأن عندي سؤال بس عن اللابتوبات مش الموبايل..

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> .
> 
> بالنسبة لأقسام منتدى الكمبيوتر فقد تم إزالة ضرورة المصادقة على المواضيع *للأعضاء المميزين فما فوق*. بذلك سيكون بإستطاعتكم كتابة المواضيع دون إنتظار مصادقة الإدارة عليها.


*ما المقصود بالأعضاء المميزين ؟ ومن هم ( فما فوق ) ؟
لكن خطوة ممتازة لتطوير القوانين ..أحييك عليها 
*​


----------



## My Rock (27 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما المقصود بالأعضاء المميزين ؟ ومن هم ( فما فوق ) ؟
> لكن خطوة ممتازة لتطوير القوانين ..أحييك عليها
> *​



العضو المميز 250 مشاركة فما فوق.
العضوية المباركة والمحاور والمشرف هي عضويات تملك صلاحيات أكثر من العضوية المميزة.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2014)

اختيار موفق
واتمنى كل الخير للمنتدى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2014)

الف الف مبروووووك يا ساااااكىى
شكرا  استاذ روك على اختيارك و التغيرات الصغيره-- لكنها كانت فعلا بتدايق البعض-- شكرا لك -- الرب يباركك
و نشوف الهمه بئا يا ساكى


----------



## bent el noor (27 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك اخى كواساكى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك  ويسندك فى عملك


----------



## Comment (27 يونيو 2014)

*تـهـنـئـة لأخونا الغالى فى المسيح / "kawasaki"*

*






تهنئة لأخونا الغالى فى المسيح / "kawasaki"



 ( بقلم : A. R. / comment )

كُلّما أعطينا تقـديـراً أنسـب للـمـوهـوبـيـن ... إزدادوا إلهـامـاً بالـمـزيـد مـن الإبـداعـات

كُلّما أعطينا صلاحيات أكثر للمـتـضـعـيـن ... إزدادوا إسهاماً فى بناء ملكوت السماوات

كُلّما أعطينا كـرامـــة أوفـر للمنسـحـقـيـن ... إزدادوا شعـوراً بعدم الإستحقاق للكرامـات

كُلّما أعطينا عـناية أفـضـل لشجرة التـيـن ... إزدادت رصيداً مـن أجْـــــــــوَدْ الـثـمــرات

كُلنـا نُهـنـئـكم جميــعـاً ونحن عـلى يقـيـن ... أنكُـم تسـتحـقـونها بعـد فــرز وإخـتـبارات

+ + +

​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ميرنا قال:
> 
> 
> > مش قلتلك هتتفاجىء :smil15:
> ...


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروووووووك الاشراف اخويا الغالي
و من تقدم الى تقدم يارب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2014)

*مبروووووووووووك الاشراف*
*عقبالى يارب*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك يا ابن اختي 
والنعمه فرحت لك خالص
يارب من نجاج الي نجاح 
وعقبال اللون الاحمر ومافيش داعي للبرتقالي 
ههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 يونيو 2014)

*الف مبروك لاستاذ كوساكى الاشراف 
اختيار موفق 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2014)

*اولأ ببارك لاخونا الغالي ساكي
لا ياربي قصدي ساكي**




عالإشراف وبقولك الف مبروك وانت تستحقها عن جداره حقيقي
*

*




ثانياٌ بقول للزعيم اختيار موفق
وتغيرات بسيطة بس اكيد هتفرق مع الاعضاء
ويارب دايما منتدانا الغالي من تقدم لتقدم 


 *​


----------



## fisherman (28 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك التميز و النجاح


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (4 يوليو 2014)

الف مبروك مشرفنا الجديد
الرب يوفقك في عملك
تحياتي


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2014)

*مبروك الأشراف الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## youssef37 (17 يوليو 2014)

*الف مبروك أخي الحبيب الاشراف*
_* ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*_


----------



## misoo (20 يوليو 2014)

الف مبرووووك على الاشراف 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 أغسطس 2014)

الفا الف مبروك اخينا المبارك KAWASAKI على الاشراف والترقية وربنا يباركك ومن ترقية الى ترقية ومن نجاح الى نجاج امين


----------

